# Descaling steriliser?



## WildHeart

Hi just wondering if anyone can help. I have a tommee tippee steam steriliser and I need to descale it I bought a little packet called oust but when I read the instructions it doesn't say anything about sterilisers it just seems to be for kettles, coffee makers , showers etc can I still use it anyway ? And if I can how do I do it lol? Thanks x


----------



## GemGiraffe

Not sure but you can buy descaling solution from mothercare for sterilisers.


----------



## Tigerlilyb

White vinegar is the best thing ever. Smells a bit but after a few rinses and a dry it'll be like new, and no smell!


----------



## Sapphire83

I second white vinegar! I've never used anything else to descale so can not help with the Oust packet you've bought. Are there no directions on the packet?


----------



## Sproglet

Don't think oust is suitable as it says not to boil the water (if using in a kettle). Obviously a steriliser boils the water. I just used vinegar in mine.


----------



## BabyDragon

I have a Tommie tippie too and I to use vinegar.


----------



## leeann1002

I have a tommee tippee steriliser and we use steam steriliser descaler tablets from boots.

X


----------



## WildHeart

On the instructions it just tells you what to do when using with kettles and things but no information on what you can and can't use it for. Just white vinegar or white wine vinegar?how do you do it lol? Sorry if that sounds stupid! X


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Just plain white vinegar, the cheapest stuff. You can put it in (1 part vinegar to 3 parts water) and leave it for a while, or boil it up but beware it boils faster than water and bubbles a ton. If you boil it the scale should be gone in seconds :D


----------



## loves_cookies

I use the steam steriliser descaler sachets from Boots. They were what was recommended on the Tommee Tippee site when I looked up what to use.


----------



## Boo44

Silly question but are you talking about the tommee tippee microwave steriliser? In which case I am kicking myself for never descaling it?!


----------



## mrsrof

I got a bottle for a few quid from mothercare works really well and the bottle lasts ages.


----------



## josephine3

Noooo you cant use Oust! It has scary chemicals in. I wouldnt use it on te kettle u use for lo's water either. I too use the sachets from boots. Make sure u buy the baby steriliser ones. Normal household descaler like oust isnt suitable. Not tried the white vinegar but im sure that would work and be safe.

Whatever u use make sure to run the steriliser empty(well with ur 80ml of water) a couple of times before u use it.:)

I definitely dont descale mine as often as i should. I also have a bottle warmer that ur supposed to descale but never have. Cos i dont kno what to use it doesnt say how :shrug: anyone kno about those?


----------



## WildHeart

It's the steam one not the microwave one! Think I will just buy the stuff that's made for sterilisers only got the oust as its all i could find in tesco! Thanks anyway everyone xx


----------



## tigerlilly

vinegar is natures descaler, works wonderfully on taps too. Also great on the stinky arm pits on dh's work clothes!!!


----------

